# New kitty! Introducing Flouncy



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

She is a beauty.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

She is adorable!! I love little kitties.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Aww she is a really cutie!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Awwwww....what a sweetie pie. She is one lucky little kitty. She has the elegance of Audrey Hepburn. 
_


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks! She's settling in well. We've found that all three cats bond nicely over laser pointers.


----------

